

Has any site really worked out geolocated photos? - andrewstuart

I was planning a trip to Spane and would have loved to be able to see geo-photos of the laces we were planning to go to.<p>Is there a site that really has this worked out yet?
======
stray
flickr?

~~~
andrewstuart
I'm thinking about a site where Geophotos is a compelling central feature. Is
geophotos just a side feature in Flickr or a central concept?

~~~
stray
Are you asking because you are thinking of implementing a site with geophotos
as a central concept? If not, why would it matter?

